# Does this constitute Multi-tasking (excercise and strolling)



## David H (Jun 23, 2013)

*http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2341005/The-latest-baby-buggy-SKATEBOARD.html*


----------



## Northerner (Jun 23, 2013)

Great idea, but wonder if it might be a bit scary for the child!


----------



## Redkite (Jun 23, 2013)

Can't be multi-tasking, there's a picture of a man using one 

(Sorry chaps....)


----------



## David H (Jun 23, 2013)

Redkite said:


> Can't be multi-tasking, there's a picture of a man using one
> 
> (Sorry chaps....)



Are you insinuating that men can't multi-task?

I'll have you know (in my younger days) I drove to work toast in my left hand (between thumb and forefinger) left other fingers free to change gear, a mug of tea in my right held by my last 2 fingers in the handle with a cigarette between my first and second fingers and steering wheel between my knees.

So I could Multi-Task - eat, drink, smoke and drive at the same time. (dangerous and wouldn't advise it, but I was young and reckless)


----------



## Redkite (Jun 23, 2013)

David H said:


> Are you insinuating that men can't multi-task?
> 
> I'll have you know (in my younger days) I drove to work toast in my left hand (between thumb and forefinger) left other fingers free to change gear, a mug of tea in my right held by my last 2 fingers in the handle with a cigarette between my first and second fingers and steering wheel between my knees.
> 
> So I could Multi-Task - eat, drink, smoke and drive at the same time. (dangerous and wouldn't advise it, but I was young and reckless)




Okay okay!


----------



## RWJ (Jun 24, 2013)

*Multi Tasking*

Why can't women have headache and sex at the same time then? Oops!


----------



## Caroline (Jun 25, 2013)

RWJ said:


> Why can't women have headache and sex at the same time then? Oops!



because sometimes men wont take no for an answer...


----------



## Redkite (Jun 25, 2013)

RWJ said:


> Why can't women have headache and sex at the same time then? Oops!


I wouldn't class either of those two things as a "task"!


----------

